# Beautiful Day Fishing Mustang Island



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Had a blast on a gorgeous day fishing with my wife and friend in the surf at Mustang Island. We had to work for it, but managed to get some meat in the box!


----------



## jomo888 (Aug 4, 2005)

*Nice*

Enjoyed it, thanks....beautiful family.


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Hey jomo888 Thank you! Very much appreciate you!


----------



## StanleyOrchard (Apr 14, 2019)

Anybody have any news on what the beaches on PINS are looking like? Planning on heading that way next weekend and I'm flying blind.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

Good job! 
Please give us a report on PINS trip
Really want to go there!


----------



## loco4fishn (May 17, 2010)

StanleyOrchard said:


> Anybody have any news on what the beaches on PINS are looking like? Planning on heading that way next weekend and I'm flying blind.


I made the trip last weekend (9/27-9/29). Went all the way to the jetty. The driving was great. 2wd most of the way except for a few times passing camps. It does get narrower past the turtle shack. We got lucky and the tide was out on Friday about 3pm and also on Sunday morning around 9am. There are plenty of Snook at the jetty. I caught my first ever at 32.5 inches and a couple other small ones around 12-16inches. Other than that fishing was tough. Too much bait in the water. Also remember Sharkathon is next weekend so the beach will be PACKED. Good luck.


----------



## gatorgar55 (Sep 19, 2019)

Looks like you guys had fun


----------

